# IC piping size & length ?



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Does the length & or size of the IC piping effect spool up, line pressure, or cooling? I have some IC piping routes in mind. Just want to find out if length plays a part at all. As far as size what's the smallest or largest I can go with. Will it affect anything? Thanks man GTIRoids


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

The shorter, the better. Think of it this way, if you have a really long garden hose, it takes a long time for the water to start pouring out after you turn on the fauchet right? Same with the I/C piping; the more of it, the more lag you get. Plus you get a higher pressure drop which makes the turbo work harder. Fat is good too.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

OK kool thanks. Just to let you know I plan to run 2.25 from the snail (T28) to the spearco & 2.5 from the spearco to the TB. Sounds good? GTIRoids


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yes, but it also depends on how much power u are planning on making. as for the material, AL is ur best choice but it is rather expensive to buy and fabricate. stainless steel would be the next best choice and mild steel or aluminized pipe would be the last option.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *yes, but it also depends on how much power u are planning on making. *


Right now 300 whp. In a year or so after my HKS GT3037 no more than 400 whp  GTIRoids


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> Just to let you know I plan to run 2.25 from the snail (T28) to the spearco & 2.5 from the spearco to the TB.


this will support ur whp goals


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

FYI, the fmax kit is 2" from turbo to intercooler and 2.5" after incooler to TB. Don't think what you have planned would be a problem though.

Hope this helps...Jody


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I am going to be using 2 inch from the T25 turbo to IC and 2.5 from the IC to the sr20 thottle body. 
-dave


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

I have decided to go with 2.25 from the snail and 2.5 to the TB. GTIRoids


----------

